# How much to feed a nursing mom? :)



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Sorry, I know it's in the same vein as the other thread...but I searched and couldn't find anything. 

The mom cat that I am fostering is pretty skinny. Her kittens (4 weeks old...5 of them) are starting to eat canned food and dry food as well.

I'm just not sure how much canned food to feed them. The dry is left out all the time, free feeding style. This morning I gave Mom one 3oz can of food, but the kittens ate a bunch of it. So then, I gave her another can (I'm a sucker). I did the same thing last night. The mom probably ate between 4 - 5oz at each meal. Is this WAY to much? I am doing two meals per day (can't really do more than that because I am not home).

Any input? I pretty much figured that I could let her have as much as she wanted because she's so skinny (very bony)...but I have NO CLUE WHAT I AM DOING. 

Oh yeah, did I mention that the food was Fancy Feast? :roll: That's what they gave me at the shelter. The dry food is Purina One Kitten food.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have no experience with this, either, but I don't think you can really overfeed a nursing mom. 

If she eats too much and throws up, I think that's nature way of telling her to slow down, whether she listens or not.

Wow, what great food they gave you. 8O 

Merrick isn't any more expensive (here, anyways). $.99 per 5.5 oz. if you buy a case. I know FF just went up to $.70 per 3 oz. can at my grocery store (yup, that's pretty much the only food that the Diva will eat).


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

As I understand it, they get it free at the shelter. It's donated to them. So...I understand why they use it.

They dropped off about 100 cans of the stuff...if I run out in the next 4 weeks, I'll just buy some...but I plan to use it for now. Oh well...They don't want the kittens too dependant on wet food either because when they are adopted out, they'll probably end up eating dry food.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, believe me, I'm not really trashing the food. Heck, I give FF to the diva. I'd use it all up, too. But I'm sure you'll give any prospective adoptees a mini-lesson in the best food for cats.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I would let mom eat as much as she wants, the kittens too. She needs it to put some weight on, they need it to grow...


----------

